# 6309 On Pvd Rhino



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Hi guys, thought you might like to see my Seiko diver on its new PVD Rhino that came from P.G. Its my first Rhino and feels indestructable!!! Ive got to save up to get the Seiko case PVD'D now...









Thought it would be fun to see it amongst some of the dive gear...( wet suit is by a firm called 'Beaver'







I have a t-shirt which says 'Happyness is a wet Beaver' on it







)










Thanks for looking and thanks to PG for hosting!!!!

Jason M


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Cool Jason,nice watch.Do you think I could borrow your gear one Saturday night


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

since I held the watch Jase I can't stop thinking about ordering one....









Close up of the dials


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> Do you think I could borrow your gear one Saturday night


Its 'in use' most Saturdays









' I love the smell of neoprene in the morning'

jason M


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Buy one Paul,they are great,and the 6105









I would like another,but whats new


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Cant go wrong PG....I find its the one I wear most these days...

You'll always get your money back on these as well IMO.

Jason M


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Why's the strap on upside down? I always wear my rhino straps with the buckle/loops at the 12 position














609's are great watches - I've fairly recently sold mine







- it had a beadblasted case and looked terrific. I'll have to get another









Great photo by the way - what do the gauges show? Depth, remaining air supply, pressure?


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

How many times have I heard,"you will get your money back on that no problem"


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> Why's the strap on upside down


because I dont know any better







I'll swap it round tommorow to see if its better..

The three instruments are (bottom to top )

Air suppy pressure , you dont want to be into the red still submerged









depth meter in meters, the red needle is a 'tell tale' for max depth on the dive reached ( moved manually by me for 'effect'!!)

Compass for underwater navigation..

The dials have great lume!!!

Jason M


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I would wear those,no problem









I want one of those watch strap mini compass,anyone got one?


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I don't think these compases are supposed to be very good or accurate but they look pretty cool







I'm pretty sure that "thewatchcollector" on Eb*y sells them for not too much money, don't know where to get them from in the UK. "thewatchcollector" is great to deal with by the way and he usually has some interesting (if knackered) watches for sale.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Cool is all I require,no function needed here


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Going back a little,I never noticed the Rhino on upside down,and I use one


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

Try this link for the watch compass... its cheap n'cheerful...!

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vie...62&category=383

Mike


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

The shot doesnt show the compass very well, its part of the 3 guage instrument pod and is a very substantial piece of kit...I hope it works well and is an essential piece of equipment whilst SCUBA diving...I dont think it bears any comparason to novelty 'watch' compasses!!









Jason M

PS Ive turned round the Rhino....much better!!!!


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Where do the instruments go, they look too big to fit around the wrist?? Or are they separate and mounted in different places?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Jason I've sent you an email


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

they are mounted on a 'pod' thats attached to a hose thats attacted to the scuba tank..that is how the tank pressure indicator -the bottom one- gets the reading. the 'console' is usually cliped to the 'BCD' Boyancy Control Device, jacket on the left hand side for at a glance viewing, the SCUBA tank has 4 hoses that come of the top valve, 1 to the console, 1 to the jacket BCD for inflation , 1 to your main mouthpiece regulator and 1 to your back-up regulator, Its tricky to explain but you do feel very James Bond in all the gear!!! There are loads of gadgets to get and I was allowed to buy a huge knife!!









Ill try to get more photos together.

Jason M


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Do you have a spear gun?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Working on it Alex









Jason


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Cool


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

One of these would be cool.....and so would the scooter thingy...


















Jason


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Does that head belong to that body?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

not too fussed about the head end







if its ok its a bonus






























Jason M


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

The head is the best part


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> The head is the best part


Cant argue with that...









Jason


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Nope


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Can't miss the oppertunity to show off this one.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Very nice David


----------



## vic.wootton (Mar 28, 2004)

David, where did the studs on the strap come from.

Vic


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Home made and blasted, along with the strap hardware the same as the case. I am very proud of this one.


----------



## vic.wootton (Mar 28, 2004)

That is one peach of a watch and strap combination, you should be proud.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Hi David

Any chance of another picture showing the back of the rivets? I've finally found those you made for me (after losing them for months!), I've got a 22mm rhino strap all I have to do now is pluck up the courage to cut it in two and start melting holes in it
























I love these watches I'm beginning to wonder what on earth possessed me to sell mine. Have you got any 6309's in stock Roy?


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Pual

There is not much to see really, but you will need three hands. Put a washer on first and hold it down tight with pointy pliers, then spread the rivet with a centre punch and hammer.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

pauluspaolo said:


> Have you got any 6309's in stock Roy?


 Just sold the last two but I will have some more next week.


----------

